# Border Collies,of course!



## iwillard (May 10, 2015)

While waiting for the end of the auction,time to put some of my doggy pictures from the past.

Ben (RIP)





Rex (RIP)





Nan at 6 months old.





Jim (RIP) holding sheep





8 week old pups sees sheep for the first time.


----------



## Markhamite (May 10, 2015)

Lovely dogs! Very smart.


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2015)

Ahh! I love these guys! We recently went to the Scottish games here in Sacramento and they had some pups. So cute...I don't think I have the energy for them though!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2015)

Cool photos! I think it's amazing that they are born with the herding instinct. How many Border Collies do you have? They are such intelligent dogs!


----------



## Gilda (May 10, 2015)

They are amazing dogs when they are working the sheep. 
Love seeing the "eye"! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## John M (May 10, 2015)

Love 'em! Makes me want to go get Border Collie puppies!


----------



## iwillard (May 10, 2015)

Wendy-after 35 years of handling/training Border Collies to work sheep,I'm down to only 2 biscuit eaters. One will not work for me,she loves my husband and will work for him,the other loves working sheep but has zero sense on them. She's good outrunners but once she's gets behind sheep,she'll eye them all the way to next county/state etc.. 

Heather-unlike what everyone says about Border Collies,they are not hyper at all when they are trained on sheep. After 10 minutes of working sheep,they are mentally exhausted and will sleep the day away if allowed. Frisbees,balls does not create the type of mental work for them hence they'll go on all day.

I can no longer have Border Collies no matter how much I get tempted at times,can no longer handle the heartbreak when they pass away. I prefer orchids now,if they decide to die,I can just shrug my shoulders and say "suit yourself toots!".


----------



## abax (May 10, 2015)

I never thought I was smart enough for Border Collies and
they need real work to do. They're a very job oriented
breed. I admire them tremendously and have seen one
work Nubian goats to perfection.


----------



## cnycharles (May 11, 2015)

My red/white I'd named calen was like a son, adopted after three families. Where I lived first in upstate ny I could open the door in the morning, leave it open while I had breakfast and got lunch and he'd be back upstairs after doing his business. There was no fence around the yard but he would never go off or cross the street 
Like I W says, too hard parting and then you want to find another just like the one, and you don't find that and can be disappointed.


----------



## Ray (May 11, 2015)

We went from Irish Setter to Border Collies, and our last one, Nick, _tried_ to assume the role of cat herder, but they paid no attention, so that frustrated the crap out of him, so he went to a lifetime "back up job" of frisbee catching.

When our daughter got a miniature, long-haired dachshund puppy, he just walked over to Nick and snuggled. Nick looked up with a "What the hell is this thing?" look, and when my wife said "Sorry Nick. He's staying,", he let out a big sigh and that was that. He would occasionally growl at the puppy, but only if we were watching.


----------



## iwillard (May 11, 2015)

That is a big jump,Ray! 

Irish Setter to Border Collie,my SIL did exactly the same when I gave one of my Border Collie that refused to leave my nephew and my SIL got hooked on them. For someone who loved big dawgs,she now can spot BC's from a mile away.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh, my~ that last picture with the pups!


----------

